# Absicherung einer SPS



## Chrissimo (18 Mai 2010)

Hallo, 

ich habe ein Problem. 
Wie sichere ich meine SPS ab? Wo muss ich alles eine Sicherung setzen? 

- Ich habe eine Trafo mit 140W Sekundärseitig 24V. Wollte hier eine 2A Sicherung Primärseitig einsetzen.
- Weiterhin habe ich eine CPU (PM554 von ABB) mit 8 DI und 6 DO. Die Klemmleiste wird hier noch mal extra mit Spannung versorgt. An der Klemmleiste hängen LED´s bzw. Schalter.
- 3x Erweiterungsmodule (DX561) mit 8 DI und 8 DO. Hier hängen ebenfalls nur LED´s und Schalter an der Klemmleiste. Klemmleiste wird ebenfalls mit Spannung versorgt.
- 1 Analoges Ein- und Ausgangsmodul. Hier hängt aber keine Last dran. Das Ausgangssignal (4-20mA) wird lediglich auf einem Multimeter angezeigt.

Ich weiß halt nicht ob die eine Sicherung Primärseitig ausreicht oder ob ich noch weitere setzen muss, evtl. auch die einzelnen Module noch mal absichern muss.

Vielen Dank schon mal für eure Antworten

Gruß Chrissimo


----------



## Matthias_VER (18 Mai 2010)

Das hängt von Deiner Anwendung ab.

Ich sichere die CPU immer extra ab; wenn mal ein Fehler im Feld (ausserhalb des Schaltschrankes, bei Sensoren oder Aktoren) auftritt, dann bleibt die CPU wenigstens am "Leben". Wenn die Sicherungen auf die SPS zurückgeführt sind, dann gibt es gleich eine passende Fehlermeldung.

Deshalb sichere ich auch immer die sekundäre Seite ab; und zwar mehrfach; 
- CPU
- Eingänge
- Ausgänge

Gegebenenfalls noch unterteilt in Gruppen, z.B. bei den Ausgängen: 
- Meldeleuchten
- Ausgänge mit Gefährdungspotential, die ggf. noch über Unterbrechungskontakte geführt werden
- Ausgänge ohne Gefährdungspontential

Und auch das kann man bei großen Anlagen noch weiter treiben.

Bei Dir hört es sich nach einem Laboraufbau an. Da ist es dann ja nicht so wild. Aber ich würde trotzdem sekundärseitig absichern.

Bei einer realen Anlage muss man sich darüber im Klaren sein (oder es mal durchgehen) was passiert wenn die ganze Anlage spannungslos wird ...


----------



## MeisterLampe81 (18 Mai 2010)

Hallo Chrissimo,

was für eine Sicherung willst du denn einsetzen?? LS-Schalter, Neozed, eine kleine Glassicherung oder einen elektronischen Schutzschalter??

Ich sicher meine CPU, Ausgangs- und Eingangskarten immer getrennt mit einer elektronischen Sicherung ab. Das Problem ist, wenn du einen LS-Schalter oder eine Neozedsicherung benutzt, kann es im Fehlerfall passieren, das die SPS z.B. mit der Ausgangsbaugruppe ein defektes Bauteil ansteuert, das einen Kurzschluss verursacht, welches dir wiederum die Spannung an deinem Trafo runterzieht.

Folge: Die CPU stoppt, der fehlerhafte Ausgang wird abgeschaltet, die Sicherung löst nicht aus und am Ende stehst du wie ein Ochs vorm Berg.

Ich persönlich benutze elektronische Schutzschalter von http://www.e-t-a.com/5042.html , aber es gibt bestimmt auch andere gute Hersteller. Die elektronischen Schutzschalter lösen schneller aus als konventionelle Sicherungen.

Ich kann mich aber meinem Vorschreiber nur anschliessen: Handelt es sich um eine Übung bzw. Laboraufbau, ist das alles nicht so wild. Handelt es sich allerdings um eine reale Anlage, solltest du dir genau überlegen, wie du was absicherst..

gruß
MeisterLampe81


----------



## IBFS (18 Mai 2010)

SITOP SELECT

https://www.automation.siemens.com/...ct-technische-beschreibung-de.pdf?HTTPS=REDIR

oder jetzt neu

SITOP PSE200U   (gibt es in verschiedenen Ampere-größen)

https://support.automation.siemens....ib.csFetch&nodeid=37318253&forcedownload=true

Vorschlag:

1. Ausgangsklemme: NUR SPS und lokales TP
2. Ausgangsklemme: SPS-Eingänge lokal (ggf. dezentral) 
3. Ausgangsklemme: SPS-Ausgänge (ohne NOTAUSKREIS) z.b. Leuchtmelder
4. Ausgangsklemme: SPS-Ausgänge, die über NOTAUS geschaltet sind

Gruß

Frank


----------



## McNugget (21 Mai 2010)

Zur Absicherung finde ich auch MICO von Murrelectrinc sehr gut.

Da kann ich aber nicht sagen, wo die Unterschiede zu Sitop Select sind.


----------



## ABB_AC500_Helpline (25 Mai 2010)

Hallo,

in diesem Fall reicht die Sicherung von 2A für das SPS System inclusive der IO Geräte.


----------



## Dr.M (28 Mai 2010)

McNugget schrieb:


> Zur Absicherung finde ich auch MICO von Murrelectrinc sehr gut.



Das kann ich nur bestätigen. Die Teile sind top.



McNugget schrieb:


> Da kann ich aber nicht sagen, wo die Unterschiede zu Sitop Select sind.



Der Unterschied sind die Zahlen vor dem €-Zeichen


----------



## AndiHN (21 Januar 2016)

Hallo,
mich würde mal interessieren, gibt es denn eine Regel oder Vorschrift (VDE, Hersteller,...) dass die Kreise CPU,I,O getrennt abgesichert werden müssen/sollen? Sicherheitskreise haben glaube ich ne Vorschrift diesbezüglich, wie sieht es mit dem Rest aus?


----------

